# Building a computer



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm new here and my friend recommended I use this site for any help I needed with computers.

CDVD Burner:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106050

Computer Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811133008

HardDrive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822148247

Graphic card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130062

Power Supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817371002

Ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820231098

Mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813188017

Processor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819115015

I was thinking of maybe upgrading the processor or if not, then get another 2gb of ram if the motherboard has enough slots for the ram that is. 

Any suggestions/comments/help is appreciated.


----------



## Sicewa (Aug 17, 2007)

What are you going to be using it for? If it's anything processor-intensive you might want to go up a notch in clock speed to 2 GHZ.


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot to mention the use of it. But basically using it for gaming.


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

I was thinking of upgrading to this actually for about 15 dollars more I get a better processor. 
What do you think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030


----------



## Sicewa (Aug 17, 2007)

Well then yea I would upgrade to at least a 2GHZ clock speed, and possibly increase the graphics card. Not sure though, I'm only 14 so I don't know a huge amount about what parts are best.


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm on a tight budget so The least I could upgrade is the processor for those few extra dollars. And everything else basically leave the same unless you can find me the same for cheaper on newegg.
As for the graphic card I was leaving it for now and when DX10.1 is released I was hoping of getting a nVidia 8series card. As of right now I read that those cards might not be compatible with DX10 so I'm staying with the 7series right now cause I'm on a tight budget and don't want to risk wasting extra cash.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Upgrade the video card before upgrading the processor for better gaming performance:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127286

Also, that is not a very good motherboard IMO motherboard. Take a look at this as an alternative:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128044

Other than that, it looks good. :smile:


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

What would you think If I just upgraded the processor and left the card and mobo?

Edit:
What if I just get the new processor and also could you find me a diff mobo under the 100's maybe? 100 or lower is fine.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

1. You wouldn't get as good gaming performance than if you upgraded the card instead of the processor.

2. The eVGA will be much more likely do die of capacitor failure than the Gigabyte.


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> 1. You wouldn't get as good gaming performance than if you upgraded the card instead of the processor.
> 
> 2. The eVGA will be much more likely do die of capacitor failure than the Gigabyte.



Wait so are you saying I should get a better card and leave the processor?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes because upgrading the card will give better game performance than upgrading the processor.


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115014

what about that processor?

Is that better then the one I have?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Not better than the E6320.


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm on a budget so could we keep the price at $700? That's the most I could spend. That's why I'm trying to find the cheapest priced items for maximum performance. Cause the shipping is another $30.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at this then:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane 2.6GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Processor - $120
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103780

MSI K9N Neo-F V.3 Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 560 MCP ATX AMD Motherboard - $73
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130123

OCZ 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - $52
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227082

Western Digital Caviar RE WD1600YS 160GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - $60
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136062

LITE-ON 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 40X CD-ROM IDE DVD Burner included extra White bezel - $30
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106050

EVGA 256-P2-N751-TR GeForce 8600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - $115
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130085

Antec True Power Trio TP3-550 ATX12V 550W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails - $85
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe you can put a computer together for me that is around my budget of 700?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That computer comes out to under $550 without a case. Then look at something like this:

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

Or this if you are into full towers:

Thermaltake Armor Series VA8000BWS Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

Can you put a intel processor please? I prefer those over amd's.


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok my final build. I'm sticking with this.

cdvd burner:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106050
$29.99

case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811133008
$85.99

HD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822148247
$53.99

card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130062
(going to be playing cs mostly and maybe source, which this card can handle both well)
$89.99 (15.00 mail-in rebate)

PS:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817371002
$84.99

ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820231098
$88.99

mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813128044
$124.99

CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819115030
178.99

total: $737.92 + shipping $29.72
total w/shipping: $767.64


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

*UPDATE:*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817104935

I changed the power supply I had and replaced it with this one. I got some suggestions on a power supply and was suggested to get this one. Someone told me that the hardware I have is enough for a 400 watt PSU to handle and as for the SLI, I don't plan on using dual cards so that's out of the picture.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Looks good but trust me - Get the Antec Trio 550W, It may be a little overkill but its a brilliant PSU and it will last you a long time.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

artemzz said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Looks good. The only thing I would do is go for 1 GB of RAM and a better graphics card like the 8600GT or GTS.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284
> ...


Bad idea. The FSP is quality but just not enough.


----------



## artemzz (Aug 17, 2007)

I just need a PSU that will be able to handle my system build right now with the exception that I plan on overclocking the 8600. That's all the overclocking I'm going to do.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The Antec Trio will work wonders.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

HawMan said:


> The Antec Trio will work wonders.


I agree 100%. It is actually made by Seasonic which is _the_ top of the line manufacturer of PSUs.


----------

